# Sideways plants



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm trying to figure out why my stem plants are growing sideways instead of up? I have high light, high CO2, doing EI dosing. I've attached an example photo of what I mean. The plants go up half the height of the tank, start growing sideways and begin shooting roots down. Any ideas why?? Also my other stem plants drop the bottom 2/3rds of the leaves (Ludwigia repense (sp?)) The rest of my plants are fine.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I think those ar all normal things for stem plants. Mine do the exact same thing.


----------



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm so what's the best thing to do with them? Prune, pull off roots, replant?? Trim tops, discard?? Is it a matter of training?


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

My very limited experience tells me that certain stem plants will grow sideways. I have a nice stand of rotala that grows sideways and then forms shoots up from the sideways growth. I also have some sunset hygro growing sideways, but it is new so I'm not sure if it is supposed to do that.

As to dropping leaves, I think that has to do with the bottom leaves not getting enough light so they die. If you plant the stems a bit further apart the bottom parts can get light.


----------



## Altum (Oct 17, 2006)

George Booth saw sideways growth many years ago in an overlit tank. It was back when he was first experimenting with metal halide lights. He said the stem plants started growing as though they were at the surface, only they were 6-8" below.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

That is a good point. I have some in a three gallon that gets spotty lighting at best, and they look perfect in there.


----------



## Brad99 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmmm overlit, that's interesting. The plants in my picture in original post are directly under the center of the tank where the most light is.


----------



## thedon986 (Nov 12, 2006)

I think it could be the light, if it is to high the plants may turn away from it. I have rotala rotundifolia and sunset hygro and the rotala is growing sideways about 5in. above substrate with side shoots growing up. On the other hand some of my sunset is creeping along the bottom actually rooting into the substrate as it goes. My bet is the lights.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just a guess, but I can see a reason for plants to grow this way. In submerged situations, it would be to a plant's advantage to grow straight up toward the surface to get above turbid water and to out-compete other plant neighbors. Once it's up high enough to get enough light, growing sideways would allow it to take advantage of the almost perpendicular rays of the sun = more leaves exposed to direct rays = more photosynthesis = plant nirvana.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's normal in high light situations. 

Plants will also do that to take over as much space for themselves as possible.


----------

